# Emergency Medical Supplies



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I went to Wally World after work tonight, and decided to stock up on emergency medical supplies and storage containers to hold everything. I plan to keep these stored with my BOBs and other gear destined to go into the BOV if necessary, but also suitable for home use in the event of a medical emergency requiring first aid supplies. I bought four see-through plastic Rubbermaid containers with locking latches on the lids, and filled them with medical supplies I commonly use for typical injuries, as well as planning for injuries where blood loss is an issue, where skin burns may occur, or where sprains or splints may be needed. The idea is just to stabilize the injury, or to treat it if medical attention can not be readily obtained. So, here is what I decided to fill the small containers with:














































I also picked up two really nice Wentzel sleeping bags which were on sale (end of winter season):










I snagged another 6-gallon fresh drinking water container - these are the Blitz cans, built just as sturdy as their gasoline cans:










And since it is early Spring, we have already had our mosquitos start hatching out, so I snagged some Off Clip-On insect repellent devices, which I prefer to DEET sprays when I am fishing or boating (DEET washes off if you go swimming, which, because I own a Lab, I end up going swimming a lot...!):










Just posting up some pictures of more of our preps, because we needed new medical supplies, or when things are on sale, or as the budget will allow.

Do you stock medical supplies as part of your preps? What other over-the-counter medical supplies do you prefer to keep on hand, just in case? Always looking to learn from like-minded people...!


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Below is mine which I've added a medical stitch kit too and some antibiotics and pain pills. The rest was supplied in the kit including stethoscope etc. Six compartments and all filled with necessary supplies.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I stock up on medical supplies at the resale shop. When the old folks die, the supplies get donated, then I buy. It makes for an interesting mix.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Medical supplies have been weighing on my mind more and more lately. We're prepared for the run of the mill at home injury/illness and have some trauma supplies. Lately I've been lending much thought to blow out bags, which is likely to end up as a thread.

One thing to consider for your BOB is a moleskin kit and blister treatment options.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I agree - I keep moleskin and Neosporin in my BOBs.

I need to put together an IFAK (Individual First Aid Kit) for my BOBs and range trips. I shoot out in the sticks and if I had an accident, it would take awhile to get medical help. I am working on that next. I need some blood clotting agent, and a good tourniquet, along with some forceps, suturing needles, etc. Always another prep project....


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

Go to a dollar store for the bandaids and other gauze, medical tape, etc. Much cheaper. Whenever my daughter gets an ear or sinus infection, we have the doctor give us the antibiotics in tablet/pill form. After she is finished with them, there are always a good amount left over. So I store those away.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Verteidiger said:


> I agree - I keep moleskin and Neosporin in my BOBs.
> 
> I need to put together an IFAK (Individual First Aid Kit) for my BOBs and range trips. I shoot out in the sticks and if I had an accident, it would take awhile to get medical help. I am working on that next. I need some blood clotting agent, and a good tourniquet, along with some forceps, suturing needles, etc. Always another prep project....


I've found the best place to get a suturing kits is at a Military Surplus place as they seem to have restrictions on medical kits with them included as well as few other items. As for some decent tools I got mine in the kit however Amazon sells the same kit for about $9.00.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

Good ideas...

I'm stocking meds just as fast as my budget will allow, everything from Pepto to ExLax to all forms of OTC pain reliefs, allergy meds, anti-itch creams, lotions and bug sprays..gauzes, band-aids...Flu meds...etc.

Something to think about is toothache meds, you never know....?


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I read a small book back in the 90's about using veterinary supplies for humans. Lets say a company manufactures sterile gauze, for the medical field they have to charge a lot more as they have liability insurance against lawsuits. That exact same product sold " for vet use only" doesn't need to have all that insurance since it is just a dog or horse and the potential lawsuit will be low payouts.

So I get most of my medical supplies here

Veterinary Supplies, Medical & Podiatry Products at best prices

Look at the bottom of the home page for Buy one get one free items. These change all the time so just keep going back from time to time for some really good deals. Currently you can get 12 x 2 boxes if sutures for $18. I've gotten silk sutures as low as $10 for 2 boxes.

I got 100 bandaid brand plastic strips 2 for 1 at $2.69 for the 200 strips. If your order is $50 I think you get free freight and with a little larger order they usually throw in a free item and you can purchase surgical instruments for $1 each. Forceps, clamps, scalpels etc.

Also here

Www.calmedvet.com

Search for "fish mox" which will take you to a fish tank treatment that is pharmacy grade amoxicillin in 100 capsule bottles for about $17 in the 250 tablets. They also sell " fish pen" for penicillin and other antibiotics.

Here is a good article on the fish tank treatments

A Doctor's Thoughts on Antibiotics, Expiration Dates, and TEOTWAWKI, by Dr. Bones - SurvivalBlog.com

http://www.truthistreason.net/?is_u...erinary-drugs-for-human-consumption-post-shtf

Also

Your local farm and feed stores sell a lot of vet supplies for cows and pigs that can be used in an emergency. One sure to be seen epidemic will be diarrhea, get a bottle of "scours" medicine, the book I read said to use the dose recommended for pigs at the weight of your patient. I'll it work? Not sure, never had them but if people are dying from diarrhea, why not give it a try. They also sell injectable antibiotics at the real ranch stores, I've seen the hobby farm and ranch stores sometimes do not or require a license.

Oh yea and my favorite livestock medicine that I use on anything chapped or cracked... Bag Balm


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I tried to get some Human ABO's while sick and it was a no go. Doc wouldnt prescribe them even paying cash and having a sinus infection. Back to the fishey store.


----------

